# Sucked up through a syphon



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Doing a water change and this one endler got too curious... I saw him get just inside the big part and was like OH NO OH NO OH NO then saw him go all the way through and out in the bucket so I quickly scooped him up and through him back in. 

This probably wouldnt hurt such a small fish, right...? Im sure I cant be the only one this has happened to.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He'll prolly be just fine unless he got really banged up going through the top of the siphon. Chances are he didn't so just keep an eye on him.

I've had fish that managed to get through the 1/2 " opening at the top of the tank and survive the crash to the floor.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope so, Ive only got 3 of the regular endlers cause the store got them in my accident. He seems to be fine though, it was syphoning incredibly slow since the tank is only a couple inches off the ground.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

He will probably be fine, almost had the same thing happen to one of my corys last week. Was vacuuming behind the driftwood and next thing I knew he was in the vacuum part. Fortunatly he was able to get out and seemed no worse off. I have had several platy fry that have taken a ride to the bucket also when cleaning their tank. I am always making sure that no one is swimming around before dumping the bucket.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Time will tell - prolly okay - wouldn't try it regular tho!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

BarbH said:


> He will probably be fine, almost had the same thing happen to one of my corys last week. Was vacuuming behind the driftwood and next thing I knew he was in the vacuum part. Fortunatly he was able to get out and seemed no worse off.


I swear my cories do it on purpose. I think they get a thrill out of it. They don't get sucked all the way through, they just get into the large vacuum part, tumble around, then swim back out.:crazy:


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

I was vaccuming one day(my first time doing it, only a few weeks ago) and then all of the sudden it wasnt sucking up the junk as well, so i pulled it out and out popped a danio, i didnt see it my friend did, she was the one who drove me to the store to get the hose and she showed me how to get it started and all, after 5 years of having that tank set up, there was a lot to be sucked up.... lol


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Ive always been afraid of it happening, like in my 75 all the other fish stay away from it but the tiger cobra endlers and lyretail guppies like attack it and the swamp darter just wants to be near it. Im just less concerned with them cause I use a bigger syphon that theyd pass through easily. But now Ill have a constant fear of it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

jeaninel said:


> I swear my cories do it on purpose. I think they get a thrill out of it. They don't get sucked all the way through, they just get into the large vacuum part, tumble around, then swim back out.:crazy:


This is what my Guppies do and only once did one get sucked all the way through. This was especially scary for me because mine goes directly down the drain, not into a bucket. I pulled the siphon out of the tank to stop the suction and ran for the other end to intercept him. Stupid Guppy made me make a HUGE mess on my hardwood floors and cause me to age about 15 years. Now, I am much more careful in the Guppy tank. Thankfully my Cories don't do that, I am not going to give them a chance. 

Oh and the Guppy that went for the ride was just fine and looked for another ride in the siphon which he was told "no" to by me. ha ha Silly fish are simply so playful it seems.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Ive always been afraid of it happening, like in my 75 all the other fish stay away from it but the tiger cobra endlers and lyretail guppies like attack it and the swamp darter just wants to be near it. Im just less concerned with them cause I use a bigger syphon that theyd pass through easily. But now Ill have a constant fear of it.


 
There is a thing you can put on the end of the siphon so they can't get in there. I have not used mine because I like to be able to suck out dead plant leaves and larger grime so... I am just very careful as well.


----------

